# Medical MJ Prices - Quit Growing MMJ



## OrganicMechanic (May 9, 2012)

Quit Growing MJ Due to Dropping Prices?

It seems that here in town med prices have dropped to a historical low; what seems to be NOTHING! There is a massive surplus here in town, such that $150 ounces are normal. This is Surreal. 

It is convincing many others to scale down their grows like I have. Or, investing tons of cash into their grows and going Big. The problem with "going big" is many of these growers produce mediocre stuff that isn't medical grade - "hacking up a lung" - but looks great and has a Brand name attached to it like Diesel or Haze. These guys are keeping prices at an all time Low and flooding the market with Crap.


----------



## Elliesdaddy (May 9, 2012)

And the people bringing you good cheap weed would like to give you a big up yourself!


----------



## crazyhazey (May 9, 2012)

OrganicMechanic said:


> Quit Growing MJ you Big Fat Liars!!!
> 
> For anyone who - is growing Med MJ and *doesn't smoke it themselves* - You Suck!
> 
> ...


well, this may be a negative for small time growers but at least you can get good meds for cheap, i dont see how thats bad. i dont sell the weed i grow either way, i put way too much work into my plants to sell it for 150 an oz. eventually, big business will consume most competitors but thats business. once theres a walmart of dispensaries, yes, they will sell good nug for the low, but people will still always go to the local guy who grows organic and takes care of his plants.


----------



## Wilksey (May 9, 2012)

> *So, I want to give a big sarcastic "thank you" to all of you idiots that Grow Med MJ illegally. *


/shrug

At $150 an OZ, IF I were a med patient afforded the opportunity to purchase at that price, my thanks wouldn't be sarcastic at all.


----------



## RawBudzski (May 9, 2012)

I doubt many people grow medical mj illegally. They may grow mj, I would not consider it as mmj though.


----------



## Darwin Riddle (May 9, 2012)

I don't understand what the complaint is...you are upset because you have too much weed? I also don't understand how you can break even on something if you are donating it. Basically you are pissed because you can't sell your weed?...as a mmj patient, are you supposed to be selling or "donating" any of your weed anyway? The whole medical marijuana movement is a joke.....none of you are following the rules...out west it's like a huge cannabis circus.


----------



## OrganicMechanic (May 9, 2012)

It's not a complaint. As Med growers, we need there to be an incentive to continue operating. We can't just break even. It's a part time job man. 

Last Night a friend, with a big grow, offered me some *great looking medicine* - "Permafrost" for $150oz. It turned out to be one of the harshest buds I've smoked in a while; cough up a lung. 

These guys are flooding the market with this stuff and the majority of consumers (patients) don't care about the quality as long as it "does the job" and the "price is low".

This is very frustrating when you actually care more about quality than you do about price.... even though price is important.


----------



## OrganicMechanic (May 9, 2012)

Anyone in the same boat? chime in. Just wondering who else is effected by the Price Drop in MMJ? 

Afterall, this is a website about growing MJ. Lets look at this from the supply-side please! Thanks. 

Didn't want to come off negative. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## OrganicMechanic (May 9, 2012)

Patients need cheap medicine!!! Yes, I understand that, but How cheap is "cheap enough"?? 

We need a reason to keep growing this stuff! am I wrong?

You don't see Pharmaceutical companies reducing their prices. Instead they raise prices. 

The last thing I ever wanted - The MMJ movement to go WALMART


----------



## crazyhazey (May 9, 2012)

OrganicMechanic said:


> Last Night a friend, with a big grow, offered me some *great looking medicine* - "Permafrost" for $150oz. It turned out to be one of the harshest buds I've smoked in a while; cough up a lung.
> 
> These guys are flooding the market with this stuff and the majority of consumers (patients) don't care about the quality as long as it "does the job" and the "price is low".
> 
> This is very frustrating when you actually care more about quality than you do about price....


once they try to mass produce MJ it will probably lose its quality, those plants are probably burned to shit. and i grow mmj "illegally", to tell the truth if i didnt id be taking xanax for pain relief. FL will most likely never be a MMJ state, its full of old fucks and right winged dickholes, pardon my french but if you came here you would understand why i say these things.
but back to the subject, people will subdue to the "walmart" of mariijuana but once they taste weed that was taken care of, im sure they will switch back to buying from a small time grower who treats his plants right.


----------



## OrganicMechanic (May 10, 2012)

Thanks Crazy hazey.
Florida.... i can imagine how bad it can be. I spent a couple years in St. Pete when I was growing up. More Rain than necessary. lol. Where I currently live, there are two kinds of people - Rednecks and Yuppies. Total Clash

Also, it sucks being a small-time grower.... I can't get my hands on any popular cuttings when they are still deemed "popular", It's hard to keep up. No Dispensaries are open in town. Wish they would. It would probably make prices go up a little bit. Last year the DEA threatened local dispensaries. They all closed.

I don't receive many cuttings from friends; however I recently gave cuts to a couple friends of mine. They have medium-sized grows, and flooded their patients with it. Now, they don't want any dried/cured medicine from me because they already have too much of it. Fucking Walmart. Pretty Shitty. Next time I won't share my genetics.. Here's a lesson for some of you - *Pay attention when your offering someone you prized cuts.* They may not buy your dried Meds anymore. 

I bought BOG's Lifesaver earlier this month and got a Payment verification from the Boutique on Tuesday. *The only way to keep prices up is to constantly purchase new strains and offer your patients newer and better stuff.* No one in town is getting my genetics. Hell no. 

The problem with being a small-time Med grower is - we don't have the space to grow a dozen strains- due to plant # limits. I never go over limits....Ever! This is another reason why the Big-Growers are flourishing - They have the capacity to carry a large amount of strains.


----------



## mygirls (May 11, 2012)

OrganicMechanic said:


> Quit Growing MJ Due to Dropping Prices?
> 
> It seems that here in town med prices have dropped to a historical low; what seems to be NOTHING! There is a massive surplus here in town, such that $150 ounces are normal. This is Surreal.
> 
> It is convincing many others to scale down their grows like I have. Or, investing tons of cash into their grows and going Big. The problem with "going big" is many of these growers produce mediocre stuff that isn't medical grade - "hacking up a lung" - but looks great and has a Brand name attached to it like Diesel or Haze. These guys are keeping prices at an all time Low and flooding the market with Crap.


your illegal grow is no different then my legal grow.. the weed is still the same.. some growers just grow better then others.. the only reason its called medical marijuana is its for medical use only not recreation .. and they are illegal for selling there meds


----------



## Darwin Riddle (May 11, 2012)

^^^^ He changed his original statement...which basically insinuated that he is upset that he can't sell his legally grown weed...LOL.


----------



## crazyhazey (May 11, 2012)

OrganicMechanic said:


> Thanks Crazy hazey.
> Florida.... i can imagine how bad it can be. I spent a couple years in St. Pete when I was growing up. More Rain than necessary. lol. Where I currently live, there are two kinds of people - Rednecks and Yuppies. Total Clash
> 
> Also, it sucks being a small-time grower.... I can't get my hands on any popular cuttings when they are still deemed "popular", It's hard to keep up. No Dispensaries are open in town. Wish they would. It would probably make prices go up a little bit. Last year the DEA threatened local dispensaries. They all closed.
> ...


if they dont want your well grown strains, sucks for them. they can go buy all that salt burned mass produced weed. that shit has all sorts of carcinogens i guarantee.
not to mention you only have so many plants so you must take care of them, they have hundreds they cant keep track of. you should start breeding too, make your own strain. get something they dont have, and make it killer.
i just crossed a strong blueberry(she stinks of blueberry muffins) strain that was purple/red/pink with a fast, i suspect autoflowering male. shes being revegged now, and shes going to be crossed with another early strain, as well as her seeds are going to be crossed with this strain. after that, i may get herijuana and cross them with it. nobody will have that strain, i havent found one person with an early heri berry strain, people around here wont know what to think when they see these buds. im sure a strain like that would get you some customers too, just try strains with lots of appeal.


----------



## Vindicated (May 13, 2012)

I honestly want to see the prices get a lot lower and I'm betting they will go lower once cannabis is federally legalized. I personally got into growing to get free sensimilla cannabis for myself. Plus I was already into gardening anyway, so wasn't to hard to grow cannabis side by side carrots and snow peas.


----------



## crazyhazey (May 13, 2012)

Vindicated said:


> I honestly want to see the prices get a lot lower and I'm betting they will go lower once cannabis is federally legalized. I personally got into growing to get free sensimilla cannabis for myself. Plus I was already into gardening anyway, so wasn't to hard to grow cannabis side by side carrots and snow peas.


thats funny, weed got me into gardening hahaha, but free sensi is the shit, not to mention homegrown beats anything you can buy on the streets. 
my bet is, itll be 5 bucks a gram 20 years from now.


----------



## bass1014 (May 15, 2012)

wow you guys make me sick...lmao if i could get oz's for 150 i wouldnt bitch at all.i live in a non med state and all nugs here run 300 or better sometimes as much as 450 if it's fire.. so thats why i grow my own meds and fuck the rest of the high priced dealers tying to retire on selling bud.. mmj is being abused by the people that have no business in it in the first place.. they grow just to bring it to non legal states and rape the people that cant get it no other way and pay what ever we have to to get decent meds... so just think about that when you can roll over and get an oz of quality meds for a 150 bucks.you could be paying 400 a pop..and i will take oz's for 150 all day long..


----------



## OrganicMechanic (May 17, 2012)

I was just wondering if anyone is seeing the same thing -----> big commercial growers (growing crap) and keeping prices lower than ever. I would rather buy an oz of great medicine for 240, than garbage medicine for 150. That's all I am saying. Sorry for coming off like an ass. Its easy to do that on this website.


----------



## MysticMorris (May 26, 2012)

bass1014 said:


> wow you guys make me sick...lmao if i could get oz's for 150 i wouldnt bitch at all.i live in a non med state and all nugs here run 300 or better sometimes as much as 450 if it's fire.. so thats why i grow my own meds and fuck the rest of the high priced dealers tying to retire on selling bud.. mmj is being abused by the people that have no business in it in the first place.. they grow just to bring it to non legal states and rape the people that cant get it no other way and pay what ever we have to to get decent meds... so just think about that when you can roll over and get an oz of quality meds for a 150 bucks.you could be paying 400 a pop..and i will take oz's for 150 all day long..


hehe, this is making my head spin aswell. I'm so jealous of you guys, the other day I bought 4grams of Super Silver Haze for roughly the equivelent of 100dollars. And it wasnt even that great weed (I was desperate).

So to recap - I get 4grams for a slightly lower price than you get 28. Happy days 

Ok - I'm stoned - my maths is a bit screwed. Its a fair bit less than what u pay for an O


----------



## Darwin Riddle (May 27, 2012)

zips go for anywhere from $350-$450, a piece, out here.


----------



## crazyhazey (May 27, 2012)

Darwin Riddle said:


> zips go for anywhere from $350-$450, a piece, out here.


shitt i live in the deep south, ozs go for like 250-400 here.


----------



## charface (Jun 15, 2012)

I wish I understood the laws better. Having been jail plenty when I was younger I decided it was not for me
However I was under the impression that in Washington state I could grow for myself and be the care giver
for myself and I think two other people. I think that would be amazing if this were the case.
If you grew top notch pot and sold each 2 z`s per month to each for 150 that`s 600.
This would more than pay for nutes and electricity and even have a LITTLE left over for extras.
Not to mention you would have all the good bud you would ever need and trim for hash and all that.
I see nothing wrong with that scenario, everyone wins. Plus you would be spending that money again
in your location so that`s a bonus. I need to research and see if this is how it really works.
I can tell you that my weed holds up to any I have seen around here and I would gladly ditch the
shit to a few people for 150 a z for the light bill ect if I would not be arrested.
The other thing to consider is that with medical weed
I do not have the repeat doc appointments and pill refills or pain clinic shit
so if you made that little cash it would actually
be on top of your original savings. What a country


----------



## whitegato777 (Jun 25, 2012)

We have to realize a couple of things being legal med growers in AZ. One we always be at the mercy of supply and demand. Indoor growers will compete with outdoor growers that can achieve large harvests with free light and the constant flow of mersh from mexico. Some people will choose quality and some quantity.


----------



## Siddhartha2 (Jun 25, 2012)

I have heard commercial MMJ grows using avid, floarimite, and Eagle 20 on there medicine. then they sell it for 180 an ounce. Bullshit. all that is toxic and banned for human consumption. Then they push the price down to bullshit levels with there bullshit garbage. I have to explain to all my new patient why that shit is fucked and mine cost a little more. Because i dont use that garbage and take my time to make sure i dont get PM and Spidermites. Dont shop at dispensarys, you are smoking straight poison. 

Sidd


----------



## OrganicMechanic (Feb 8, 2013)

I know Meds are going to differ in price regionally, I live in a medium sized town and love the prices for meds around here.

Siddhartha- this is my point.... a while back a med friend of mine was going big time, he told me he uses azamax for his mites, he even said he uses it up till harvest. Ehhh, I don't get my meds from him anymore. 

I need to find some organic friends, lol.


----------



## colonuggs (Feb 8, 2013)

after set up costs....it only cost $2-3 a gram to produce quality indoor per crop... if you arent paying taxes on the sales.... your doubling your $$ 

We get topshelf 175 all day long ECSD WiFi pre98 buba C4 Tahoe


----------



## sweettoothforsweetdreams (Feb 8, 2013)

I am a bit skeptical about the falling mmj prices in some areas.

From what I've seen in Washington State, you can expect $150 an ounce for some alright smokes in the Seattle area, off craigslist. However on the east side of the mountains (Spokane, Pullman), its completely different. You'd be lucky to find a dispensary that'll charge any less than $280 an ounce. The bud is extremely good though, and it seems as though the dispenciaries on the westside have better selection of bud, but the quality isn't always up there. But I have run into some good deals, and some bad bud. The worst bud I have ever smoked was bought on the eastside. The stuff would still make me wanna puke, after being filtered through 37 percs and a carbon filter. But I've also gotten some organically grown LSD for $200 an ounce that was phenomenal.

I'd say, if you are having trouble getting rid of your extra meds, try craigslist, but be firm on your pricing. Post in the ad that you know the price is high, but the extra THC you get from this better bud makes it a better deal than buying some schwagg for $150, they'll get more high off your stuff. I believe that'd probably be true anyway. The only reason why some dealers can push schwaggy weed is cause people are stupid enough to not know the difference, or simply cause the can't really turn down the bud cause it's their only way of getting it. I haven't had the opportunity, but next time I get my meds through the streets, I'll fully inspect the nugs. There's no harm in turning down a bag of schwagg, but there is harm in smoking that shit.


----------



## nameno (Feb 9, 2013)

I live in a nonmed state. I've seen the quality go down but not the price.


----------



## lerellion (Feb 19, 2013)

So lets take a look at some numbers here...

So here are some aproximation numbers on a legal grow in WA.

In WA we can grow 15 plants ( most med growers will usually have a flower and veg room so you can harvest every 2 months, but for this example we will use a real crappy grower running 15 plants from seed each run so begining to end will take 4 months per cycle. 

Lets say I am a shitty grower and can only get 3 oz per plant 

15 plants x 3 oz's per = 45 ounces

45 ounces - 24ozs(minus your personal use) = 21 ounces (extra meds)

21 ounces (extra meds) x 160 per ounce = 3780.00 from extra meds per grow.


I know every one is gonna scream I have to buy nutes, power etc, my time etc...... 

Ya but you are also saving 2560 dollars on meds (at 160 per oz) you don't have to buy. so let's be conservative here, lets say it cost 75% of the money you just got to grow that would = 2835.00 . leaving you a net profit of 945.00.


SO I am having a hard time understanding what the issue is here... My numbers may be way off here I am quite stoned.


But what the hell do I know I am just a stoner....


----------



## hiluxphantom (Feb 19, 2013)

i wanna slap the sit out of OP


----------



## jimmer6577 (Feb 26, 2013)

I live in a nonmed state and you can get o's for $100-$450 depending on what you want. we to have been flooded with the mass grown (medical grade) from cali. People around here tend to treat the cali med bud as middies due to the mass production of top strains and killing the quality. Luckly I live in a very rural area on 6 achers on a hill and what I cant grow myself to smoke, lots of my friends grow good strains. But if i could grow legally I'd be happy to get 150 an once without the problem of the law. At harvest time around here you do good to get $200 a once, and that is with the threat of prison!!!!!!


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Feb 26, 2013)

There are people in this industry growing connoisseur cannabis in mass quantity and dropping the prices to unheard of prices. Their reasoning is to help keep cartel cannabis out of the US and to dominate the market. Looks like they are doing their job.


----------



## FIGUinUSA (Feb 28, 2013)

150 an ounce is not cheap at all. Corn is 200 dollars a palate i heard, granted i have seen only 175 dollar oz. In indiana homegrown good would run 100 a oz. Grow more people and lower the price more???? LOL I just moved here and only a couple people even got 175, where can i get the 150 i get paid on first. Lol quit growing, we gotta eat...


----------



## freakfarrell (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi, I am a South African, living in Germany and got ripped off with $750 USD from some dude that calls himself Herbal Supreme from Romania. I was just about to post a new thread with a warning for others, when I saw this thread. I have had extremely bad Chemo therapy and need to buy some medication. Would it be possible for anyone of you medical growers to send me some to Germany? Don't want to get ripped off again. I will still post the new thread with details about the Romanian dude that ripped me off if anyboddy is interested.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 14, 2013)

This was one of the funniest threads I have ever read. The OP sounds like a little b itch. You cant even say that the weed is bad, just that it makes you cough? Some of the best weed I have smoked has made me cough. If you ask 100 people if they would like an oz for $150, or the same bud but it wont make you cough for $250, 95+people would take the "coffee"(you like how I did that?) A lot of these patients you're speaking of are on limited incomes and that's almost a 40% price increase. You're talking about your "job" and a lot of these people are clocking real hours and you have the nerve to act like your time is worth so much more than theirs. Personally, it sounds like you might have gotten into the "biz" for the wrong reasons. You're not sure if you want to be a drug dealer or a caregiver and come off as a real twit. Good luck though!


----------



## slim83 (Mar 18, 2013)

I live in WA and am a patient and care giver I do 15 in veg and 15 in flower I crop two pounds every 2 months and even with the cost of nutes power bill and a hour of my time every day after work there is a lot of money to be made at $150 a ounce


----------



## patriot1776 (Mar 28, 2013)

organicmechanic said:


> quit growing mj due to dropping prices?
> 
> It seems that here in town med prices have dropped to a historical low; what seems to be nothing! There is a massive surplus here in town, such that $150 ounces are normal. This is surreal.
> 
> It is convincing many others to scale down their grows like i have. Or, investing tons of cash into their grows and going big. The problem with "going big" is many of these growers produce mediocre stuff that isn't medical grade - "hacking up a lung" - but looks great and has a brand name attached to it like diesel or haze. These guys are keeping prices at an all time low and flooding the market with crap.


thats what i sell it for ileaglly, man thats 2400 a pound.
If thats not enough for you then you are not medicinal you are a drug dealer.


----------

